# I never thought...



## south syde dobe (Oct 5, 2010)

A fursuit would be so inspirational before till I went and checked out Dogbomb's page on FA who made the banner for this month.  There was one particular pic he had with a description that is so touching, it has over 12k views and is nearly faved about 2k times...not even the best furry porn can outmatch something like this.

If you never heard of this pic then check it out here, if everyone has then feel free to remove this thread mods.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4296204

I do have a question though to you suiters out there, other than doing it for your own enjoyment, do a bunch of you do it for other reasons as well?


----------



## Fay V (Oct 5, 2010)

I think I'm less annoyed with the banner lately as people notice how suiting can be important. I suppose I never realized before how few people knew that suiting could be done for good and not just entertainment. 

I've said this before, like a broken record, but I volunteer at a local preschool, the head start program. It's nice and by far the most fun I have in suit, more fun than cons by far. I have my own stories of helping people and they certainly make all of this worth it. 

My favorite story is when I first started visiting. Almost all the kids were ecstatic to see the big fluffy fox. Each were given a turn in order to high five or hug the fox, one at a time so I didn't get swamped. it came to a little girl's turn and she was terrified. I spent the better part of two hours playing with these kids, and taking special note of the shy one doing my best to tempt her into the fun and not to be scared of me. After two hours I was at my limit. the suit was getting to hot, and I was getting tired. So as I was playing a game with the kids, putting back all the toys they'd randomly handed to me the one scared girl came up to give me a big hug to say goodbye, before running off again. 
When I was in the office filling out the paperwork for my visit the teacher comes in crying. It turns out that the one little girl has incredible shyness issues and really hates to be around new people. It was a huge breakthrough for her and the teacher was so happy that she really was crying quite a bit. 

I now visit regularly. Whenever the kids are promised a surprise they immediately ask if "Fay Fox" is coming to visit. Should I ever get tired of the fandom drama and issues, I'm not going to give up my volunteer suiting.


----------



## Deo (Oct 5, 2010)

Run for the Cure, charity events, hospital visits to the sick, visits to nursing homes, etc. If you have a friendly toony suit you can donate your time to making people smile.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Oct 5, 2010)

I was suiting in Wal-Mart today, and I spent the better part of my time with this one boy who was in a wheelchair due to the fact that he was missing a leg. I spent a bunch of time with him, giving him high fives and playing with random things. Eventually, he "stole" my squeaker toy from me and played fetch with me. It was a lot of fun an he was an awesome kid.


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 5, 2010)

So, the moral of the story is if you want hits on your FA account you need to put a kid in a wheelchair.


----------



## Jesie (Oct 6, 2010)

Gerjis said:


> So, the moral of the story is if you want hits on your FA account you need to put a kid in a wheelchair.




LOLWUT?

So what you're saying is that the only reason you are apparently upset with Dog Bomb is because he, unlike you, bothers to go out and make people's days better? And it's not just that photograph either, his entire gallery is quite uplifting.

To Dogbomb's credit, I never even herd of the dude till that photograph. So surely you can't be upset over his new founded fame?
So not only are you a dick, but an unobservant one at that.


Maybe if you got off your fat ass and did something nice yourself, you'd get noticed too.


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 6, 2010)

Jesie said:


> LOLWUT?
> 
> So what you're saying is that the only reason you are apparently upset with Dog Bomb is because he, unlike you, bothers to go out and make people's days better? And it's not just that photograph either, his entire gallery is quite uplifting.
> 
> ...


 I don't believe I ever said I was upset with him or that I have anything against him. I was just making a smart ass remark about the comment that a touching story got more page views then even the best furry porn. I suppose it was leaning more towards dumb ass then smart ass... but I am ok with that.


----------



## Deo (Oct 7, 2010)

Gerjis said:


> BACKPEDAL!! FASTER!!! MORE BACKPEDAL!!!!


 
Not buying it. You were butthurt over Dogbomb's actually doing good works and sharing that happiness, yeah it made him popular, but what the fuck have you done? I'm assuming nothing. Your backpedal is stupid. The interenet never forgets nor forigives.



Gerjis said:


> I was just making a smart ass remark about the comment that a touching story got more page views then even _the best furry porn_.


 
*Oh Odin help us all if the furry porn filled with dripping dog cocks should ever be overshadowed by charity, kindness, niceties, and witty accounts of those! *
*How DARE Dogbomb post non dick-covered images! Where are the shitting dick-nipples? Where are the cubs being raped up the ass?! Where are the horsecocks longer than the character's leg and wider than his waist?!!!*
*How dare Dogbomb defile our incestous/pedaphilic/beastial/disturbing/outlandish fetishist porn site! *
*His normality is fursecution againt all no-name furfags who lurk and are just there to FAP FAP FAP!!! HOW DARE HE NOT SPAM US ALL WITH HIS DISGUSTING FETISHES! *


*I AM TEH OUTRAEG'D!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Icky (Oct 7, 2010)

Gerjis said:


> I find so very delicious that you are so easily riled up. I am going to have to come here more often.


 
It's not normally like this, I think the suiting people are just soft.

*ba-dum tshhh*

Oh, and I like how deo and jesie are copying my avatar :V


----------



## Deo (Oct 7, 2010)

Lucien Pyrus said:


> Quit now and save yourself some ridicule.


Pretty much this.
I verbally slaughter people like you. And then our raegwar gets you banned. And then I'm lonely and only have Jesie and Icky to mess with.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/members/35367-Owndapwn
http://forums.furaffinity.net/members/35587-cardinalgryphon
http://forums.furaffinity.net/members/35877-Mr-Furfag


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 7, 2010)

Dogbomb is my inspiration for fursuiting (to be clear, I don't have a fursuit yet). I mean, he's overall just a great guy, and is actually doing something with his life (unlike most furries).

If I get a fursuit, I'd use it to make people laugh (rather than puke).


----------



## Willow (Oct 7, 2010)

Gerjis, people aren't easily riled up. People just hate it when people post stupid, ignorant comments. I don't know if you thought you were being funny, either way, it was really bad in taste. 

With that being said, people bitching about this banner is pretty stupid. Also, some corgis do have tails.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 7, 2010)

The banner is okay, kinda silly and cute which is great, but it's not going to sell for a masterpiece (still fine by me).


----------



## Jesie (Oct 7, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> I verbally slaughter people like you. And then our raegwar gets you banned. And then I'm lonely and only have Jesie and Icky to mess with.



Well, Icky at lest.

I'm one strike away from being banned, LAWL.

On a somewhat related note: I'll have you know all corgis have tails. Along with Dobermans and rottweilers. They dock all those dog breed's tails when they are young which means they cut off the tail expect for the last two vertebrae.

A undocked corgi/doberman/rottweiller actually have quite a long tail.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 7, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Well, Icky at lest.
> 
> I'm one strike away from being banned, LAWL.
> 
> ...


 I hate the idea of docking and cropping. Cosmetic surgeries for animals who have no idea why someone is hurting them, and it turns out it's just because the owner thinks it looks cool? Urrggh.

But I honestly thought Pembrokes were born tailless. 

Wait, I checked. Wikipedia says some are naturally born with stubby tails, others are docked.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 8, 2010)

Okay what the hell people.
Gerjis, stop being a douche. Really if you don't have anything nice to say in this kind of a situation, or at least useful than keep your trap shut. It's that simple.
The rest of you please get back on topic. Would have been nice if someone hit the report button for an unnecessary snide comment rather than devolving into this mess of a thread this place turned into.


----------



## Deo (Oct 8, 2010)

This thread imploded. What just happened? Trpdwarf, whyyyyyyyyyy??


----------



## Icky (Oct 8, 2010)

awwww

just when a thread in this forum started getting interesting too


----------



## Jesie (Oct 8, 2010)

But Trp! Snide comments are so much better than a report button.

It's like smacking a dog with a newspaper an hour after they pooped on the floor. They never learn that way!
I'll bet you good money that he never makes the mistake he just made again.

And you always remove half the thread after me or Deo have had a go with it. We have nothing to show for our bitchiness.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 8, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> This thread imploded. What just happened? Trpdwarf, whyyyyyyyyyy??


 I could lock it if you like. It's pretty messed up that someone makes a thread about something positive for a change and some one had to ride up from Waahkibawwstan and the entire thing derails completely.

On topic I read that story earlier, and it reminded me of when I was suiting 4th of July at a local farmer's market. Met a person who had a similar condition and you could tell that hug and hanging out with a big furry animal made all the difference in the world to his day. Made him manage to half way smile for once which is something his mother has rarely seen him attempt to due(doesn't have much control over the facial muscles due to the condition).

I tend to suit up because it's fun but also because I know it makes people, smile and laugh and there is always that chance you totally make someone's day.


> But Trp! Snide comments are so much better than a report button.
> 
> It's like smacking a dog with a newspaper an hour after they pooped on the floor. They never learn that way!
> I'll bet you good money that he never makes the mistake he just made again.
> ...


 My apologies. However S&S is one of the few places in FAF that ought to really stay nice, clean, and constructive. You can make all the snide comments within reason in other parts of FAF. It kind of derails and messed up what has the potential to be a nice wonderful thread about something good for once.

I'll have you know I was in the middle of stitching the back of a fur-suit head together when I wandered over to this thread. Had to put that aside to clean this mess up. Shame on you peeps for stopping mah progress. You are all bad and should feel bad. I still want that as a button.



Deovacuus said:


> I'm sorry Trpdwarf, but I have to agree with  Icky. Why did you delete it? 8C We were sort of discussing fursuits,  fursuiting, and the social heirarchical structure of fursuiters in the  fandom... it sort of counted. And if a topic wanders a bit, whom does it  harm? I don't mean to cause rabblerabble but in all hopnesty I'm  curious. I understand such off-topicness is entropy, and we can't do it  often, but tangents in conversation occur, right? Or is this solved with  posting a new thread on the social structures of popularity of  different fursuiters in the fandom?


 
Half of this thread started out as someone being a twit, and you all going "NO U". I could have deleted nearly everything and started fresh. Keep the thread relevant to what the OP started. If you want to start a thread about how douchey people can get over popularity and jealousy feel more than welcome to make another thread. In fact I recall seeing one in the Den talking about that recently. I could technically move it here. Then again it goes both ways: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/84030-How-does-a-fursuiter-get-particularly-popular


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 8, 2010)

I apologize for being off-topic. 

Anyways, I'd really like to meet Dogbomb and buy him a beer.


----------



## Deo (Oct 8, 2010)

Icky said:


> awwww
> 
> just when a thread in this forum started getting interesting too


 
I'm sorry Trpdwarf, but I have to agree with Icky. Why did you delete it? 8C We were sort of discussing fursuits, fursuiting, and the social heirarchical structure of fursuiters in the fandom... it sort of counted. I don't mean to cause rabblerabble but in all honesty I'm curious. And if a topic wanders a bit, whom does it harm? I understand such off-topicness is entropy, and we can't do it often, but tangents in conversation occur, right? Or is this solved with posting a new thread on the social structures of popularity of different fursuiters in the fandom?

And a small verbal lashing merely educates them on the polite formalities that new suiters should learn when getting into fursuiting: Never pass judgement on why another person suits, we all have our reasons, but most are charitable and for fun.


----------



## Jesie (Oct 8, 2010)

I'v not had any heart melting moments in my suit.

So pardon me if I don't have much to add to this thread besides giving a dumbass a verbal lashing.

Also, Hornswaggle.


----------



## Deo (Oct 8, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I could lock it if you like. It's pretty messed up that someone makes a thread about something positive for a change and some one had to ride up from Waahkibawwstan and the entire thing derails completely.


I agree. Not on locking the thread, but how messed up that is.




Trpdwarf said:


> Half of this thread started out as someone being a twit, and you all going "NO U". I could have deleted nearly everything and started fresh. Keep the thread relevant to what the OP started. If you want to start a thread about how douchey people can get over popularity and jealousy feel more than welcome to make another thread. In fact I recall seeing one in the Den talking about that recently. I could technically move it here. Then again it goes both ways: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/84030-How-does-a-fursuiter-get-particularly-popular


 
You could move the thread, but I don't think that's best. People are worse outside of S&S, 'tis why I usually lurk here. But it could go both ways. I admit it's right to keep one area of FAF civil at least, but you might admit that when people start saying stupid things they should be called out on it. How else will they learn social mores? That being said, it was fun, but it's a good thing it's over and cleaned up.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 8, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I'v not had any heart melting moments in my suit.
> 
> So pardon me if I don't have much to add to this thread besides giving a dumbass a verbal lashing.
> 
> Also, Hornswaggle.


 
The more you suit the more you'll get them. I remember my first time at AC, I was heading across this long hallway that connects the con center to the hotel, and all the sudden my hand gets grabbed from nowhere. This little kid started dragging me down the hall, cute as can be, talking about how she's helping the big stuffed animal to her room. It was so adorable, it made my heart melt. Reminded me of why I suit other than the sheer fun. The last day some kid took off from his parents to come give me a hug while I was sitting down in suit. Drops his stickers and everything.

Then there is always this experience the following AC: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2-y12rYJxM at the chinese place we went to. 
Early on when we first started suiting we surprised a group for kids around Halloween: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2-y12rYJxM that part gets really neat at 1:54

The best part of things like this is that you really do make a difference in someone's day. Should have seen all the kids come running to mass hug Revan, when we walked in. Pity I didn't get that on video.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 8, 2010)

That's awesome trpd. TBH it's a little surprising. No offense but your suit gives me the impression it'd be a bit scary to the little ones, the dragon horns and teeth you know. Obviously you're a great suiter though to be able to work with kids like that. 
gratz.


----------



## Jesie (Oct 8, 2010)

The younger kids cry when they see my suit.

Lol, alligator teeth. At lest they're soft...


----------

